# VNM 1/2 keg Pittsburgh Brw'g Co Iron City Beer keg



## druggistnut (Oct 23, 2008)

Got this Tuesday at an auction. It was squirreled away in a barn. Absolutely no rust and the paint is still good. The stamps on are both lids.
 I'm guessing age at about 1880-85, by the Metal ring around the bung hole. It's a Detroit Company that I tracked down.
 Anyone want to hazard a guess on value?
 I'm trying to decide if I want to put it on eBay. Seems like there are several options. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 23, 2008)

2


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 23, 2008)

3


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 23, 2008)

4


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 23, 2008)

5


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 23, 2008)

6


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Druggestnut
       Just wanted to say wow what a great find .And allways good luck diggen an finfing 
    bill


----------



## Michdigger (Oct 24, 2008)

Thats nice Bill..Clean up the inside,soak it in water for a couple days,fill it with beer and bring it the next time you come over and maybe we can figure something out[] Great find


----------



## carling (Oct 29, 2008)

Druggistnut,

 Nice find!  I have a few beer kegs myself, including one from Pittsburgh Brewing Company's rival, Duquesne Brewing Co.

 Checked the internet, and the Pittsburgh Brewing Company formed from a merger of twenty one smaller breweries in 1899 (one of them being the Iron City Brewing Co).  Couldn't find any info when the Pittsburgh Brewing Company itself began marketing the Iron City brand name, although one site alluded to 1933.  

 So your keg is possibly as old as 1899.  Maybe someone here can find out when Pittsburgh Brewing Co. first marketed the Iron City Beer brand name.  My computer has slowed to a crawl and I give up.  I was watching kegs on ebay awhile ago.  The prices were all over the place, seems like it all depends on the brewery and rarity.  They seemed to sell as low as $50, to a few hundred.  I saw an Anheiser keg sell for over $1000.

 And if anyone has any Cleveland beer kegs they want to sell or trade, let me know.  I have the Duquesne keg, and a Ballantine (New Jersey) keg for trade.

 Rick


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 29, 2008)

Go Steelers!  Iron City reminds me of Old Frothenslosh (or something like that)
 That's cool!


----------



## Delta Digger (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice keg..awsome shape.


----------



## woody (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice Bunghole!!!


----------



## druggistnut (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments, and encouragement!
 Rick, Iron City beer has been brewed since 1861, according to this web site. The tie to Pitts. Brewing is interesting, with the merger you're referring to. So, it is obviously post -1899. I'll see what else I can dig up.
 I sent an email to this company  http://www.ironcitybrewingcompany.com/Default.aspx  to see if they were interested in the keg. I sent pictures and told them I would be placing it up for auction, unless they were interested and would like to reatin the barrel in the company, etc...
 Bill


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice Find Bill, Let me know if you ever comes across a Altes Keg[][]. P.S. When we going Dumping/Digging? LEON.


----------



## druggistnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Leon,
 I have four flat tops I dug up near Manton, for you.
 I need permission to give a guy in Harrison your email address. I was looking at bottles at his place, last week, and he has two milk crates doubles stacked with flat tops. He dug them out of the sand by his house. I told him I knew a fella who would be interested in talking to him about them.
 I'm headed up to the Clare area to dig, later this week. Are you able to go?
 Bill


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 4, 2008)

Bill, Work getting pretty slow so I might be getting laid off soon, if so I'll be able to go digging. Heres my e-mail address, have that guy e-mail me, I'd be very Interested in those, thanks for tip, I got a bottle for you. Thanks, Leon.  hemihampton@wowway.com


----------

